#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新狼報到呦:)

## 藤井

我還只是個新來的
叫做「藤井」: )
還有很多不懂的地方
請大家多多指教

----------


## fwiflof

歡迎光臨！

藤井很有日本的感覺呢(笑)
你是日本居民嗎??

不懂不要緊，都可以問的！

不過還是要注意一下版龜！不然他會哭哭喔！
記得把他點爆！(炸)

這個地方歡迎參考哦！→http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=220

----------


## 嵐霖

藤井早安安XDD
小狼名嵐霖~
請多多指教OWO
版龜記得要去看看喔>W<(阿不是講過了= =?)
希望你在此可以找到快樂喔XD

----------


## 藤井

> 歡迎光臨！
> 
> 藤井很有日本的感覺呢(笑)
> 你是日本居民嗎??
> 
> 不懂不要緊，都可以問的！
> 
> 不過還是要注意一下版龜！不然他會哭哭喔！
> 記得把他點爆！(炸)
> ...




=================


我不是日本居民 : )
我只是日台混血

謝謝你的幫助喔
希望能快點了解大家呢 : D




> 藤井早安安XDD
> 小狼名嵐霖~
> 請多多指教OWO
> 版龜記得要去看看喔>W<(阿不是講過了= =?)
> 希望你在此可以找到快樂喔XD



摁摁
謝謝 :Smile: 

版歸的話我會努力背起來的!!(好努力啊)






```
連續發文，協助合併by版主  冥府幽狼
```

----------


## 裘貝

歡迎來到狼之樂園(握爪
麻...其實我也剛來不久...(遭踹
要看一看板規喔(雖然我也沒看
不過之後會看=3= (妳滾
麻...以後請多多指教這樣:"D

----------


## 羽翔

藤井呀~歡迎加入樂園~XDD
我是闇羽翔，可以叫我羽翔就可以了~

還有在逛樂園前要先去看看版龜呦~^^
它很善良~很好相處的~XD

如果有什麼不懂的地方可以盡量問沒關西~

祝你在樂園過得愉快~XDDDD

----------


## 藤井

> 文章合拼處理
> 
> 版務總管 阿翔





> 歡迎來到狼之樂園(握爪
> 麻...其實我也剛來不久...(遭踹
> 要看一看板規喔(雖然我也沒看
> 不過之後會看=3= (妳滾
> 麻...以後請多多指教這樣:"D


摁摁

謝謝你喔: )
好像都是你在幫我解決問題耶
麻煩你了

版龜我看過了呦




> 藤井呀~歡迎加入樂園~XDD
> 我是闇羽翔，可以叫我羽翔就可以了~
> 
> 還有在逛樂園前要先去看看版龜呦~^^
> 它很善良~很好相處的~XD
> 
> 如果有什麼不懂的地方可以盡量問沒關西~
> 
> 祝你在樂園過得愉快~XDDDD


摁
謝謝你  :狐狸爽到:  

版龜我看過了呦
有你的幫助我一定很愉快的啦XD

----------


## fwiflof

我提醒一件事^^

就是在你的回文部份....

有沒有注意到，你的回覆都出現了管理獸的足跡XDD

請盡量將回覆合在一篇文章呦！

樂園有引用的語法，只要將別獸的文章複製貼進語法裡就可以有同樣的效果了！

或是不引用人家的話，直接回覆也是OK的！

那麼祝你玩的愉快！

有任何問題，歡迎提問！

----------


## 亣天狼牙皇亣

哈哈!歡迎藤井~加入這裡喔!!

這邊的獸們都很好~就像大家庭!!

我是亣天狼牙皇亣~我是從天界來的天界狼喔0.0!

想知道~藤井是怎麼樣的狼呢?呵呵

----------

